# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  تعديل تعليمات منح درجة (دكتور فـي الطب) بـ (الأردنية)

## زهره التوليب

تعديل تعليمات منح درجة (دكتور فـي الطب) بـ (الأردنية)

عدل مجلس عمداء الجامعة الأردنية تعليمات منح درجة ''دكتور في الطب''. وبموجب التعديل، يشترط لانتقال طالب السنة الأولى إلى السنة الثانية، أن يجتاز جميع المواد المقررة في السنة الأولى بنجاح وان يحصل فيها على معدل نقطتين فما فوق، وان يدرس ما لا يقل عن (18) ساعة معتمدة من متطلبات الجامعة.
ويحق للطالب أن يتقدم لامتحان تكميلي إذا رسب في مادة أو مادتين وعلى الطالب أن ينجح في هذه الامتحانات التكميلية وان يحصل على معدل نقطتين فما فوق في معدل هذه السنة، وذلك قبل بدء الدراسي الأول من العام الجامعي التالي أما إذا اخفق الطالب في تحقيق ذلك فيعتبر راسبا في تلك السنة.
وبحسب التعليمات المعدلة التي حصلت ''الرأي'' على نسخة منها ، ''إذا كان الطالب ناجحا في جميع المواد المقررة في السنة الأولى بمعدل اقل من نقطتين في هذه المواد يحق له أن يتقدم لامتحان تكميلي في مادة علمية واحدة يختارها الطالب، وذلك قبل بدء الفصل الأول من العام الجامعي التالي، وإذا اخفق في رفع المعدل السنوي إلى نقطتين فما فوق يعتبر راسبا في السنة الأولى''.
واعتبرت التعليمات الطالب راسبا في السنة الأولى: إذا رسب في ثلاث مواد أو أكثر من المواد المقررة في تلك السنة، إذا اخفق في الحصول على (د) فأكثر في الامتحانات التكميلية واخفق في الحصول على نقطتين فما فوق في المعدل السنوي.
إلى جانب ''إذا لم يحصل على نقطتين فما فوق في معدل المواد المقررة في السنة الأولى بعد إجراء الامتحان التكميلي، وكذلك في حال لم يدرس الطالب ثماني عشرة ساعة معتمدة من متطلبات الجامعة(...)''.
وبينت انه ''إذا رسب في السنة الأولى يسمح له بإعادة دراستها لمرة واحدة وفي هذه الحالة، يجب عليه إعادة دراسة جميع المواد المقررة لتلك السنة، والتي لم يحصل فيها على علامة (ج) فأكثر(....)وفي أي حال تحسب العلامة الجدية للمادة العلمية.
كما سمحت التعليمات الجديدة ''بإعادة دراسة أي من متطلبات الجامعة الإجبارية والاختيارية التي تكون علامته فيها اقل من (ج+، جيم زائد) وتحسب العلامة الجديدة للمادة المعادة في المعدل السنوي للسنة الأولى''.
وأوضحت أنه ''إذا رسب الطالب في امتحان المستوى في اللغة الإنجليزية عليه دراسة لغة إنجليزية رقم (1502099) قبل انتهاء السنة الثانية وفي هذه الحالة عليه دراسة ما لا يقل عن (15) ساعة معتمدة من متطلبات الجامعة''.
أما طلبة السنة الثانية والثالثة، فيشترط لانتقال الطالب من السنة الثانية إلى الثالثة أو من السنة الثالثة إلى الرابعة أن يجتاز جميع مواد الخطة الدراسية التي تدخل في حساب المعدل السنوي لتلك السنة بنجاح، وان يحصل على نقطتين فما فوق في المعدل السنوي لتلك السنة''.
ولم تسمح التعليمات بانتقال الطالب للسنة الرابعة إلا بعد اجتياز جميع متطلبات الجامعة الإجبارية والاختيارية.
وسمحت للطالب أن يتقدم لامتحانين تكميليين إذا رسب في مادة أو مادتين بحيث يكون الامتحان في المادتين التي رسب بهما بالإضافة إلى مادة لا يقل معدلها عن (ج) وعلى الطالب أن ينجح في هذه الامتحانات التكميلية وان يحصل على معدل نقطتين فما فوق في معدل السنة، وذلك قبل بدء الفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الجامعي التالي، أما إذا اخفق الطالب في تحقيق ذلك فيعتبر راسبا في تلك السنة.
وفي حال ''إذا كان الطالب ناجحا في جميع المواد العلمية المقررة في السنة الثانية او الثالثة بمعدل اقل من نقطتين في مواد تلك السنة يحق له أن يتقدم لامتحان تكميلي واحد أو اثنين من المواد العلمية يختارها أو يختارهما الطالب وذلك قبل بدء الفصل الأول من العام الجامعي التالي بالنسبة لطلبة السنة الثانية وقبل بدء الفصل الصيفي بالنسبة لطلبة السنة الثالثة وإذا اخفق في رفع معدل المواد العلمية إلى نقطتين فأكثر يعتبر راسبا في تلك السنة ويعيد دراستها بجميع موادها''.
وحددت التعليمات الحالات التي يعتبر الطالب فيها راسبا بـ: إذا لم يحصل على نقطتين فما فوق في المعدل السنوي لتلك السنة بعد الالتزام بالتعليمات الخاصة بذلك، وإذا رسب في ثلاث مواد أو أكثر من مواد تلك السنة وإذا اخفق في الحصول على علامة 0د) من هذه المادة واخفق بالحصول على نقطتين فما فوق في المعدل السنوي، وأخيرا إذا لم يحصل على نقطتين فأكثر في معدل المواد العلمية المقررة في السنة الثانية أو الثالثة بعد إجراء الامتحان التكميلي''.

----------

